# Kribensis pair



## tropicpr (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi to all;
I have a problem with a pair of Kribs. These two formed a pair some six months ago. Have never spawned to my knowledge although the female used to dance to the male a lot. I had an up turned flower pot in the aquarium for them and the female was always in an out of it. The male seldom went in. Anyways, about two months ago the male started attacking the female. She now stays behind the filter intake tube and every time she visits out, the male attacks her until she's back behind the tube. I keep wondering why is this happening. There are five dwarf rainbows and two large rummy nose tetras in the aquarium with the kribs. The aquarium is a 20g tank well planted. I have another female in another tank and was thinking switching them for a reaction. Had also thought removing all the fish and leave the tank to the kribs. What would be the right approach? Is there an explanation for this behavior?
Thanks.


----------



## JohnBob (Apr 7, 2008)

hey tropicpr. all fish are individuals. you can never explain everything they do. i would try and add the second female but leave the 1st female in the tank also. see if your male will make a choice :thumb: if he continues to attack both females i would look for a new male. remove him to another tank! i doubt the few other tankmates are the cause of the problem. might be a good idea to add a few more caves so the females have some cover if necessary.


----------

